# Have You Seen This! New E90- Updated with pictures



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

is that an M3-size steering wheel?


----------



## Blax (Apr 8, 2004)

Alan Flanary said:


> Wow... nice find. It does look authentic.
> 
> If BMW finds out which employee leaked this it's gonna be somebody's a**.
> 
> ...


The website URL on the cover indicates this is for Slovenia. (.si)

Hey I really like this design. Not too Bangled, not too similar to current models. Like the wheels shown too (p22)

Some of the stuff seems to make sense even with only knowing English. I think some of the facts look incomplete though. Colors are just plain colors and interior trim colors do not include the light brown which is obviously in the photographs of the car.

Also catching my eye are the two dashboard disk slots on the idrive module. What is the second slot for...dvd? I was kind of hoping to see a shot of an audio aux input near the parking brake like the new 1 series has. Can's see it in these shots though.

Page 19 of the pdf seems to say that the 6 cylinder 330i will be 258 HP doing 0 - 100kmh in 6.3 secs, and the 325i will be 218 HP doing 0-100kmh in 7 seconds. The 4 cylinder 320i is 150 HP. (assuming KM is horsepower and not some weird Euro measurement).

Page 27 seems to say that 6 speed manual is standard with 6 speed steptronic as an option across the board.

Can't figure out much else of interest. We really need a full translation.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

What a scoop! :thumbup:

IMO, the whole exterior is OK. The front is OK, but not as clean as the E46, the sides are OK, but a bit too slab sided, the rear is OK, but the rear of the E46 is more elegant.

The interior is even OK, and looks a lot better than the spy photos. The base interior (without wood trim) always looked a little plain to me and that's true on the E90 as well.

I love the E46...I feel no need to rush out and buy an E90 after seeing this. I don't think the looks will keep me from getting an E90 when I need a new car, but that won't be for four or five years at least.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

I'll take one hump, and 258 HP please. :bigpimp: Two humps look like crapola. Then I disdain I-drive anyway.


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

I like the side mirrors :thumbup:


----------



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

This may be sacrilege, but I've never been wild about BMW interiors--especially in the 3-series. At best, I like the way the interior is clean and modern in the E46, but there's nothing about the aesthetics that have particularly grabbed me. The single thing I loved about our interiors is the swoop of the dash that orients the controls toward the driver. But I'm not particularly mortified that the dash is now flat. There just aren't as many buttons on the dash anymore--even less if you opt for Nav/i-Drive.


----------



## AndDown (Jun 17, 2003)

Reviewing the pdf a little closer (esp. top of the pages), it looks like this was scanned from a proof set - probably sneaked out by someone working in the printing dept.


----------



## sunilsf (Sep 22, 2003)

uggh! the front end is okay, but the back 1/2 + trunk are awful... looks disjointed.

I do like the new climate control (dual + simpler).

The flat dash is an exercise in cost control... less modifications for all markets (just move the steering wheel).


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

If I wanted to complain, I could say I'm sad to see the E90 got the 6-series kidneys that are heavy on the chrome at the top. I prefer the current 3-series kidneys, or even the E60 or 1-series kidneys to this design.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Photos


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

more


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

It is beautiful.

And I will have one.

[twitching uncontrollably]

Oh yes, I will have one.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

interior


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

more interior


----------



## MR325iT (Feb 21, 2002)

sunilsf said:


> uggh! the front end is okay, but the back 1/2 + trunk are awful... looks disjointed.


How do you say "Banglification Complete" in Slovak?

Looks like my E46 will be my last BMW for while (or certainly my last new one anyway).


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

:clap: I like it. Thanks, Herr Baumann.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Curb weight of the 330i is 1525kg = 3362 lbs.

They've made it bigger in every way and didn't add a pound.

More horsepower and a torque peak that hits 1000rpm sooner.

:clap:


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Hmm, doesn't look bad...


----------



## Betcour (May 23, 2003)

I'm relieved, it looks a *LOT* better than the 5 and 7 series. Not as good as the E46 but decent looking nonetheless.

I'll wait for a 335Cd with x-drive


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

The taillights reminds of another car (old), but which one ..... ?


----------



## salvo (Feb 28, 2004)

If it is authentic, maybe they want to leak it...so they can get a feel of what to expect from the harshest critics. :dunno:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> The taillights reminds of another car (old), but which one ..... ?


Does it matter? The taillights look like @ss.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> Does it matter? The taillights look like @ss.


true


----------



## mng (Oct 15, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> true


maybe an old Peugeot?


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Well, this is it...

I guess that the new BMW way is complete (minus the X5) with this "thing"... maybe in person will look better, and of course drive much better, than my old 330i. However, so far in photos is a let down... :thumbdwn:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

mng said:


> maybe an old Peugeot?


No, something from Japan, but can't remember now. Hmmm, maybe Nissan ?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

We weren't too far off.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> We weren't too far off.


 :thumbup:


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> No, something from Japan, but can't remember now. Hmmm, maybe Nissan ?


WRX?


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

alee said:


> Does it matter? The taillights look like @ss.


 Perhaps the @ss end of the car is meant to look like @ss?  :dunno:


----------



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

philippek said:


> WRX?


 Nah, they used those for the 5er. :rofl: Actually, they look a bit like upside down WRX lights.


----------



## NetEngWiz (Apr 5, 2004)

I really like the interior...especially with the I-Drive. I think the overall design is a winner. My only two criticisms are the steering wheel and the rear design. I give it a :thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

mng said:


> maybe an old Peugeot?


The old Nissan Primera !


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

Whats with the eyebrow look to the kidney grills 


That and the taillights are my only complaint. I actually really like the look of the front :thumbup:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

philippek said:


> Curb weight of the 330i is 1525kg = 3362 lbs.
> 
> They've made it bigger in every way and didn't add a pound.
> 
> ...


The current 330i is 3285 lbs, 3362 with automatic. I think they listed the weight of the manual version of the E90, so my guess is that it gained a few pounds. :dunno:

As for the dimensions:
E90 wheelbase 108.7" - E46 wheelbase 107.3"
E90 length 178.0" - E46 length 176.0"
E90 width 71.5" (?) - E46 width 68.5" (E90 width could be thrown off by outside mirrors)
E90 height 56.1" - E46 height 55.7"


----------



## emPoWaH (Dec 26, 2002)

Hm, in a way, the E90 reminds me of the new A6. Big schnoz, and the overall layout is unchanged from the previous year. The new 3's rear seat and side windows look exactly like the old one. The updgrades are very C6-ish 

I don't know if I like it. It seems awfully conservative.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

PhilH said:


> The current 330i is 3285 lbs, 3362 with automatic. I think they listed the weight of the manual version of the E90, so my guess is that it gained a few pounds. :dunno:
> 
> As for the dimensions:
> E90 wheelbase 108.7" - E46 wheelbase 107.3"
> ...


Hmm, I thought they were upsizing the E90 by more than that. I was thinking 180"+... Aren't they also supposed to move the car upmarket as well, to be closer to the 5er?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

What's up with the 2 CD slots in the I-Drive dash?

They've lost their mind if they decided to put the nav DVD drive in the dash, where you will access it probably 2 times in the car's lifetime.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

emPoWaH said:


> Hm, in a way, the E90 reminds me of the new A6. Big schnoz, and the overall layout is unchanged from the previous year. The new 3's rear seat and side windows look exactly like the old one. The updgrades are very C6-ish
> 
> I don't know if I like it. It seems awfully conservative.


Guess you can't please everyone. "Too conservative. Too drastic. iDrive sucks. iDrive rocks."

If Bangle wants the 3, 5, and 7 to move away from different length versions of the same thing, he has succeeded in doing so by simply changing the 5 and 7. Leaving the 3 as it is, with mild evolutionary changes, is probably BMW's best bet, don't you think?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Hmm, two CD slots.. Does it mean that the NAV reader won't be in the trunk anymore ?

:tsk: :tsk:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

swchang said:


> Leaving the 3 as it is, with mild evolutionary changes, is probably BMW's best bet, don't you think?


I see nothing evolutionary about the E90. It's a radical departure from the E46.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

After comparing the width listed at the British BMW website to the E90, I'm pretty much convinced I have the right width measurement. The E90 has grown 3 inches wider than the E46!


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

alee said:


> What's up with the 2 CD slots in the I-Drive dash?
> 
> They've lost their mind if they decided to put the nav DVD drive in the dash, where you will access it probably 2 times in the car's lifetime.


Their version of a 2-disc in-dash CD changer? :dunno:

Didn't we discuss this topic before in one of the older interior spy shot threads?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

swchang said:


> Guess you can't please everyone. "Too conservative. Too drastic. iDrive sucks. iDrive rocks."
> 
> If Bangle wants the 3, 5, and 7 to move away from different length versions of the same thing, he has succeeded in doing so by simply changing the 5 and 7. Leaving the 3 as it is, with mild evolutionary changes, is probably BMW's best bet, don't you think?


Mild evolutionary changes ? Where ?

Other than the roundel and the Hofmeister knick, I see no 'mild' changes there..


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

alee said:


> I see nothing evolutionary about the E90. It's a radical departure from the E46.


Well, externally it's not as drastic a shift as the 5 and 7, wouldn't you say?

I'm glad to see there are rear A/C vents now, BTW.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

swchang said:


> Well, externally it's not as drastic a shift as the 5 and 7, wouldn't you say?


Thanks God.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

swchang said:


> Leaving the 3 as it is, with mild evolutionary changes, is probably BMW's best bet, don't you think?


BMW doesn't do evolutionary changes.

each new 3-series was pretty different than the one before: E30>E36>E46>E90

though I'd say the E46>E90 change is the least drastic


----------



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> Hmm, two CD slots.. Does it mean that the NAV reader won't be in the trunk anymore ?
> 
> :tsk: :tsk:


 Isn't that the same set-up as in the new 1er? Could have sworn I saw two slots in the 1er interior.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

swchang said:


> Well, externally it's not as drastic a shift as the 5 and 7, wouldn't you say?


Uh, are we looking at the same photo?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

cantona7 said:


> Isn't that the same set-up as in the new 1er? Could have sworn I saw two slots in the 1er interior.


yep


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

swchang said:


> externally it's not as drastic a shift as the 5 and 7


I don't see how anyone can disagree with this statement.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

My "mild evolutionary changes" comment was in response to emPoWaH's complaint that it didn't change enough, but I would say that the external changes, relative to the Z4, 5, and 7 changes, have been mild and evolutionary indeed.

I think the litmus test for how different the exterior is lies in TD's and robg's (?) opinions.  

Interior-wise, I think I could grow to like it. 

In any case, the exteriors of the E65 and E60 are terrible, their interiors are even worse, and I wouldn't ever purchase one. I won't say that about the E90 (that's a subtle compliment).


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

PhilH said:


> The current 330i is 3285 lbs, 3362 with automatic. I think they listed the weight of the manual version of the E90, so my guess is that it gained a few pounds. :dunno:
> 
> As for the dimensions:
> E90 wheelbase 108.7" - E46 wheelbase 107.3"
> ...


Are you picking my nits? 

I wish they had more details on interior volume, passenger room and trunk space. I'm guessing those figures will reveal more dramatic changes.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

philippek said:


> Are you picking my nits?
> 
> I wish they had more details on interior volume, passenger room and trunk space. I'm guessing those figures will reveal more dramatic changes.


Are there any details on that stuff now? I've never been able to find any on BMW's (or Audi's, for that matter) website, whereas the Japanese websites tend to have all that info very accessible.


----------



## emPoWaH (Dec 26, 2002)

atyclb said:


> BMW doesn't do evolutionary changes.
> 
> each new 3-series was pretty different than the one before: E30>E36>E46>E90
> 
> though I'd say the E46>E90 change is the least drastic


Exactly. The E90 and E46 share the same proportions and the same shadow.


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> The taillights reminds of another car (old), but which one ..... ?


Mistubishi Carisma, Lancia, Mitsubishi Galant Wagon, this rear is so simple Japanese that could be anything.

I hope that this is not the final product.
It will still sell, but not to the fanatics.
It doesnt look like a BMW anymore.
There is some "soul" left, but...just a touch.

The rear end/interior are so so poor.

What happened to the jenious designers?

:thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn:

OK, the front end looks nice. And the side is ok......


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Fifty_Cent said:


> I hope that this is not the final product.


it is


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Fifty_Cent said:


> I hope that this is not the final product.
> It will still sell, but not to the fanatics.


Nah, it's not the final product...I'm sure it'll be facelifted in 4 years or so. 

And yeah, it won't appeal to the E46fanatics, but I think we can all agree that is a good thing.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Guess what color these > shaped reflectors will be on the US spec E90?










Probably this...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Fifty_Cent said:


> It doesnt look like a BMW anymore.


[roadstergal]

*but neither does an E46 *

[/roadstergal]


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Interesting. I'll have to see it in the flesh.

When I first saw the 5er "live", I thought, hmm, that looks pretty odd.

Now whenever I see an E39 I kind of, well, just think they look old. I still am not used to the new 5er, and I'm not sure the E90 is an improvement on the E46, but will give it the benefit of the doubt. Important thing is what's under the hood anyways!


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

I like it, but I'm more interested in some kind of explaination from BMW. I mean how could these leak so early? Someone must be getting sued for this


----------



## mallards (Oct 30, 2003)

my girlfriend speaks some german ... ill ask her to translate this tonight =)


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

mallards said:


> my girlfriend speaks some german ... ill ask her to translate this tonight =)


It's in Slovak.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2004)

mallards said:


> my girlfriend speaks some german ... ill ask her to translate this tonight =)


 I speak some German too. That's not German. Trust me.

It's the brochure intended for Slovenia.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

over 100 responses and no discussion of 0-62 times yet?



what is BMW's published 0-62 time for the E46 330i?

The E90 says 6.3s

OOPS--Blax mentioned it, but nobody seemed to follow up


----------



## asb2002 (May 29, 2002)

It's interesting reviewing this thread when it's already 5 pages long...

Given how critical everyone here is, and how IN LOVE we've been with E46, I'm guessing most people will fall in love with the e90 all the same. When you drive by the first time, and you give yourself whiplash staring at it, you'll finally pull yourself into a BMW dealer to check it out on the lot. Then you'll see it driving by an Audi, and an Infiniti, and a Lexus, and you'll think, "Damn, it's a totally superior machine!"

Open minds people! We haven't even seen it in black yet! (where are those photoshops?...)


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> over 100 responses and no discussion of 0-62 times yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are all paralyzed at the moment.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> what is BMW's published 0-62 time for the E46 330i?
> 
> The E90 says 6.3s


looks like 6.5 for the E46 330i


----------



## mallards (Oct 30, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> It's in Slovak.


i shall learn slovac tonight! :thumbup:

anyways, did anyone notice that the non-idrive steering wheel (interior picture) didnt have volume/track controls for the audio???

also, the idrive steering wheel only has volume ...?

thats crap


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

mallards said:


> also, the idrive steering wheel only has volume ...?


They moved station selection to the far right of the steering wheel, a la E60


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2004)

Well, since it turned out to look exactly like the Alex B/alee PS jobs from the other week, I don't need a new opinion of it.

I kind of like it. Even the one-hump interior isn't THAT bad, especially if you imagine it with different trim. For the record, I think the two-humper is a disaster and that's ignoring the actual functionality (or lack thereof) of i-drive itself.

Overall, I think it looks worse than the original E46 but a good bit better than the facelifted E46 sedans (non-sport). It has a lot of the current Audi A4/S4 in it, which is a car I have been seriously considering based partially on looks, so I'm not that surprised that I don't mind those traits here.

On the interior, one of the few traits of the newer models I have liked is the HVAC controls and those controls are present here. They are much better than the buttons-only systems in the E46 and E36. Too bad they are two-zone. The seats and overall interior dimensions look practical and comfortable. The instrument pod is acceptable on the one-hump version. And the steering wheel is acceptable. Too bad they moved the window buttons to the doors (STUPID move).

I am curious as to price and eventual M3/4 availability.


----------



## DeltaAir (May 19, 2004)

*No Silver Gray?*

Looking at the list of colors. TiAg and the new Graphite color seem to be present, but without Silver Gray. Ut oh.........


----------



## URL8 (Feb 3, 2003)

Wow! :thumbup: The rear tail lamps will take some getting used to, but barring my winning next year's CCA raffle, this'll be my next car. I actually think I prefer it to my 330Ci.

Can't wait till it is released! :thumbup:


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

I guess I'll be the dissenting voice here. I really don't like the looks of that at all. Perhaps it will grow on me over time but my initial reaction is yuck. Sorry for being a bad sheep and not following along.


----------



## BloodRedHog (Mar 9, 2004)

No, I don't like it. To me, there is something classic about the E46 that is lacking on the E90. This is a sad departure. I am so glad I bought now.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

URL8 said:


> Wow! :thumbup: The rear tail lamps will take some getting used to, but barring my winning next year's CCA raffle, this'll be my next car. I actually think I prefer it to my 330Ci.
> 
> Can't wait till it is released! :thumbup:


I have an E46 brochure that I got on a trip to Europe in 1998 prior to the US release, and you'd be amazed at some of the things they showed in it. Rest assured, alot of this is stuff is "generic", and does not represent what will be standard and optional on various trim levels in the US market. This includes wheels, steering wheels, trims, colors, etc.


----------



## mjames (Sep 23, 2003)

I like it, think it'll be a winner. It could have been much worse, and at least iDrive is an option. Some people will never be pleased. The only concerns I have are the light designs are a bit whacky.


----------



## Megatron (May 15, 2004)

Wow! Defintely looks better than the 5, 6, 7, and Z4! I really like the side and rear of the vehicle. (Some of you don't like the tail lights, but I think it looks great). I'm not really liking the front, but it isn't the dislike I have for the 5,6,7, and Z4....maybe this will grow on me? I personally don't like the interior (front dash) at all....dislike is too soft to describe how much I don't like the dash.

Overall, it doesn't look too bad, but I'll stick with my E46.


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

Fzara2000 said:


> Maybe in a few years if I can get a used E46 M3, i'll do that. Otherwise, i'll just wait for Acura's A-Spec TL to offer the SH-AWD that the new RL will be offered with.


Don't count on the TL to come with the AWD, at least not in this third generation. Acura is not going to offer up its own competition to the RL after putting so much into its flagship.

Speaking of Acuras, I found this comment from one of Autospies' more intelligent readers somewhat entertaining:



Mark Nelson said:


> BMW finally got it right. Good idea to borrow the profile look of the 2004 Acura TL to give some needed contour to the side panels and break up the bland expanse of sheet metal on the 7s and the 5s.


Geez Smarty Mark, I wonder where Acura got that contour line from in the first place? Could it have been from the current 3 series? Nah... :tsk:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2004)

Call me silly, but I think the family resemblance is still there...


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

Poor Man's M3 said:


> All of you stop your whining. It will grow on you over the year and you will all be saying how much you love it soon. Change is good. This design has to last us well into 2010 without looking dated.


Amen, brother!

It's a great looking car with some nice improvements. I-drive's a nice addition, as is the increased room (especially in the rear) and the addition of the rear climate (all without much of a weight penalty).

The engine's the new Valvetronic, and I'm sure it'll be a great engine. And I'll bet the handling will be even better.

Stop whining people. Accept change. And anyway, it still looks like an E46. Sheesh.


----------



## johntb (Jun 29, 2004)

hmr said:


> Amen, brother!
> 
> It's a great looking car with some nice improvements. I-drive's a nice addition, as is the increased room (especially in the rear) and the addition of the rear climate (all without much of a weight penalty).
> 
> ...


:stupid:

It is quite natural for us to be apprehensive with the new styling. We are just protecting our babies from being ousted out of the lime light. I would be very afraid (speaking from a psych major standpoint) if everyone here started building shrines in honor of the E90 and welcoming the new car. After plunking down 30-45k on a single object you tend to become very defensive about it.

So far I think the general consensus is as positive one could hope, considering we are on a site whos large majority of members are die hard E46 owners who can spend half the day waxing/detailing their car.

That M3 picture looks quite badass also!


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

alee said:


> DOT legal reflectors... I don't think there's any way for BMW to get around it here in the USA. It'll be sort of like the Z4's integrated reflector in the light housing.


They can do what they have with the coupe. Integrate the reflector into the bumper. In euro spec coupes, there just simply isnt a reflector there. Id much rather they do that than to make that amber.


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

Alex (or anyone that knows German), any help on the colors that are available :dunno: . The only one I could see was the Sonora :eeps:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

bavarian19 said:


> Alex (or anyone that knows German), any help on the colors that are available :dunno: . The only one I could see was the Sonora :eeps:


The text is in Slovak 

But each color has a code. Maybe Sarafil or someone who has access to the BMW System can decode them for us 

475 - Sapphire Black
354 - Titan Silver
A22 - Sparkling Graphite
A42 - 
A35 - 
A43 - 
A34 - 
A41 - 
A23 - Sonora


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> But each color has a code. Maybe Sarafil or someone who has access to the BMW System can decode them for us
> 
> *354*


354=titan silver


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

So here is what we have so far....

668 - Jet Black (or something close to it)
300 - Alpine White
438 - Some sort of non-metallic red

475 - Black Metallic
354 - Titanium Silver Metallic
A22 - Graphite metallic :dunno: 
A42 - Mystic Blue Metallic :dunno: 
A35 - Baby Blue Metallic  
A43 - Who knows....
A34 - Your guess is as good as mine, maybe better
A41 - Darker Red Metallic :eeps: ... maybe :thumbup: 
A23 - Sonora Metallic


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

... and no SMG available :eeps:


----------



## jag3er (Jan 15, 2002)

*E90 without front plate*

For those of us in states without front plate:


----------



## Fzara2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

jag3er said:


> For those of us in states without front plate:


It looks a bit better, but another request, can you get rid of the two lines that start from the hood and go down to the bumper, and end them at the lights? Someone?

It seems like they overkilled it.


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

Fzara2000 said:


> It looks a bit better, but another request, can you get rid of the two lines that start from the hood and go down to the bumper, and end them at the lights? Someone?
> 
> It seems like they overkilled it.


But thats the actual lines of the car :dunno:


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

jag3er said:


> For those of us in states without front plate:


I love it! Front end is very aggressive and unique. :bigpimp:


----------



## jag3er (Jan 15, 2002)

Fzara2000 said:


> It looks a bit better, but another request, can you get rid of the two lines that start from the hood and go down to the bumper, and end them at the lights? Someone?


hmmm....

Got rid of the two lines and sharpened the "tongue"


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

I don't like the pointy headlights and i really really don't like how many creases are in the side fenders or the angle of the front fender crease up to the headlight. I think they had someone from design school do that because the who side of the car doesn't seem to flow well at all.

I like the non-NAV interior a lot. If I were in the market for a new 3 a few years down the road, would I get the e90? You better believe it. I still wouldn't want to drive anything else that's on the market.

Overall on new BMW design: the e60 and e90 are too Japanese looking. There's nothing wrong with that, but i'm not buying an Acura, Lexus or Infiniti. If i wanted that, i'd go to their dealersihps. BMW has gone too far away from the teutonic, clean designs of past.


----------



## jag3er (Jan 15, 2002)

*side by side*


----------



## AndDown (Jun 17, 2003)

I like your PS edition better - makes the car look wider and "cleaner" IMO :thumbup:


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> The taillights reminds of another car (old), but which one ..... ?


Sorry for the repost on the 3-er forum, Alex.

The taillights remind me of those of a Fiat Marea... Don't know if you guys have those in Germany...


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> BMW doesn't do evolutionary changes.
> 
> each new 3-series was pretty different than the one before: E30>E36>E46>E90
> 
> though I'd say the E46>E90 change is the least drastic


I agree! :thumbup:


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Well, as you all can imagine... I like it!  In my opinion it's better where it should be: better engine, same weight, more spacious, same 50/50 weight distribution, etc, etc, etc.

Too bad a nicely equipped one shoud cost ~45K (I'm guessing)... It's kinda hard to justify that premium when a G35 Coupe with Brembo brakes and 6MT sells for ~35K...

I think that's what I'll drive when I return to the US... G35 Coupe... I heard the 05 MY will get the same 3.5L V6 engine, but will put out 290HP...


----------



## hector (Jul 14, 2003)

JPinTO said:


> Where's the turbo 3.0??


 read somewhere, think it was in car spy shots, that the 3.0 turbo is in development but that they are encountering problems with durability, don't know if that refers to durability of the turbo or of the engine itself, apparently a release of the engine has been delayed.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Blax said:


> Not sure if anyone mentioned this, but the front scoop/smile around the license plate reminds me somewhat of a Holden Commodore, produced by GMs Australian unit. See attcahed image.


if you haven't notices lately, the trend in front end design is front hood/bonnet grill creases that extend down to the bottom of the front bumper. check out the current a4 w/ the lower chrome grill vertical lines that match w/ the upper grill. also the entire audi line up has the large grill.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

325i RocketGuy said:


> And when did door rub strips suddenly go out of fashion? Do BMW designers all secretly own shares in Dent Doctor?


because they're useless against those f#cking SUV's!  :violent:


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

HW said:


> if you haven't notices lately, the trend in front end design is front hood/bonnet grill creases that extend down to the bottom of the front bumper. check out the current a4 w/ the lower chrome grill vertical lines that match w/ the upper grill. also the entire audi line up has the large grill.


I don't know that we should call a unilateral shift to big-mouthed grills a "trend."


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Fzara2000 said:


> Someone please tell me what this "bend" is on the car...because it definitely does not look very attractive to me.
> 
> One word: Ugly.
> 
> it's just this crazy line down the side of the car, that gets more and more as it gets to the front...ugh. : puke:


something that will make dent doctoring impossible. and it's lined up w/ where suv's will cause they're damage.


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

HW said:


> something that will make dent doctoring impossible. and it's lined up w/ where suv's will cause they're damage.


 Ya just can't win, can you? Leave the panel without any creases and people call it "slab-sided" and "boring". Put a crease there to spice things up and people complain that it's impossible to pop out dents.  Sometimes you just can't have your cake and eat it too.


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

sunilsf said:


> It looks ... more like a baby-5.


EXACTLY what my wife said.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Pete Teoh said:


> Ya just can't win, can you? Leave the panel without any creases and people call it "slab-sided" and "boring". Put a crease there to spice things up and people complain that it's impossible to pop out dents.  Sometimes you just can't have your cake and eat it too.


I used to dislike the creasing, but I actually like it now. Definitely adds a flare where it was sorely missing before. :thumbup:


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

swchang said:


> I don't know that we should call a unilateral shift to big-mouthed grills a "trend."


Splitting the kidney and leaving most of it disconnected from the bonnet is a very, very sad development. But it's easier to make, so MORE PROFITS!


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

kurichan said:


> Splitting the kidney and leaving most of it disconnected from the bonnet is a very, very sad development. But it's easier to make, so MORE PROFITS!


Why's that such a big deal?


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

kurichan said:


> Splitting the kidney and leaving most of it disconnected from the bonnet is a very, very sad development. But it's easier to make, so MORE PROFITS!


i don't get how it's connected w/ profits. your logic has me completely baffled.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

I have 2 comments.

1. It's not as bad as I thought it might have been. 
2. I'm very happy knowing I have an '04 E46 with '01 front end styling.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

WILLIA///M said:


> I have 2 comments.
> 
> 1. It's not as bad as I thought it might have been.
> 2. I'm very happy knowing I have an '04 E46 with '01 front end styling.


am i one of the few early coupe owners who likes the flifted coupes.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

HW said:


> am i one of the few early coupe owners who likes the flifted coupes.


No. 

I waited three extra months for the facelift.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

HW said:


> i don't get how it's connected w/ profits. your logic has me completely baffled.


Its cheaper and less difficult to make a flat hood rather than the e46/39/37 style hood that curves down to meet the bumper.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

robg said:


> Its cheaper and less difficult to make a flat hood rather than the e46/39/37 style hood that curves down to meet the bumper.


i guess it would be cheaper to repair as well. minor front bumps would not require a new hood.


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

HW said:


> i don't get how it's connected w/ profits. your logic has me completely baffled.


Very simple - it's easier and cheaper to manufacture -- lower COGS = Higher Profit.


----------



## johntb (Jun 29, 2004)

HW said:


> am i one of the few early coupe owners who likes the flifted coupes.


Could have gotten a ZHP coupe (abeit for 3g more) but went with ZPP/ZSP.

Liked how the body flows from front to back on the ZSP coupe. One of the things that you really notice when you see the car in person IMO


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

johntb said:


> Could have gotten a ZHP coupe (abeit for 3g more) but went with ZPP/ZSP.
> 
> Liked how the body flows from front to back on the ZSP coupe. One of the things that you really notice when you see the car in person IMO


you mean regular coupe :dunno: btw, the m-tech2 body kit came out before the flift. i think '01.


----------



## johntb (Jun 29, 2004)

HW said:


> you mean regular coupe :dunno: btw, the m-tech2 body kit came out before the flift. i think '01.


Yes, I also think the Mtech2 looks much better on pre face lifted coupes


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

Jayhox said:


> WOW! What a *RADICAL* departure!!! :tsk: :stickpoke I guess I don't see how the E46 dash is so radically different. 6 degrees of angle? Is that it? Otherwise, I don't see a huge difference. :dunno:


Well, I wouldn't get the i-drive and I wouldn't get a nav system anyway, but I like having the audio controls on my steering wheel. I think BMW might have a problem selling a car at this price without these controls on the wheel. I know it is minor, but it just seems to be so standard now and that first pic above has that steering wheel looking bland. Granted, that's not really an "enthusiast-oriented" comment that I am making, but I am sure I am not alone. :thumbdwn:


----------



## jeffh325 (Mar 15, 2004)

swchang said:


> I have to disagree, the taillights seem like one of the things that really stands out as NOT working well at all in the new design.
> 
> As for the complaints that one shouldn't have to "get used to the styling" or that one "immediately fell in love with the E46," I'm starting to feel like Roadstergal here. How many of you who "immediately loved the E46" were BMW fans beforehand? I feel the E36-->E46 change was much bigger, if I may be so bold as to make that statement before actually having seen an E90 in person. Perhaps we should filter out the noise in trying to gauge how much of this "don't like it" reaction is just natural resistance to change.
> 
> Actually, I wonder if I should have just started a new thread with this...


For me, it was E36 that made me become a fan of the BMW 3-series (not even 5 or 7-series). When I first saw an E36, . E36 looked as if no space was wasted. There were no random surfaces or edges that had no reason for being there. It simply looked as if BMW had taken a driver and wrapped a clean form fitting machine around it. For some reason, that gave it a futuristic look. I was very pleased when E36 evolved into E46 for the same reasons I loved E36. For me, there was no resistance to change.

The point I'm trying to make is that what made me become a fan of BMW 3-series seems to have been lost in E90. If I were to look at an E90 back when I fell in love with E36, I would simply have brushed it off as just another expensive car.

What disappoints me about E90 is that BMW has deviated from their core values (at least in the 3-series). With it's size bloat and random surfaces, it doesn't have that form-fitting look like Wolfgang Reitzle's Italian suit nor does it look like the "Ultimate Driving Machine". I'm not resistant to the car changing. I'm just resistant to their fundamental design principles changing. You're right about reserving judgement until I see it for real. But if E60 and E65 has taught me anything...


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

jeffh325 said:


> For me, it was E36 that made me become a fan of the BMW 3-series (not even 5 or 7-series). When I first saw an E36, . E36 looked as if no space was wasted. There were no random surfaces or edges that had no reason for being there. It simply looked as if BMW had taken a driver and wrapped a clean form fitting machine around it. For some reason, that gave it a futuristic look. I was very pleased when E36 evolved into E46 for the same reasons I loved E36. For me, there was no resistance to change.
> 
> The point I'm trying to make is that what made me become a fan of BMW 3-series seems to have been lost in E90. If I were to look at an E90 back when I fell in love with E36, I would simply have brushed it off as just another expensive car.
> 
> What disappoints me about E90 is that BMW has deviated from their core values (at least in the 3-series). With it's size bloat and random surfaces, it doesn't have that form-fitting look like Wolfgang Reitzle's Italian suit nor does it look like the "Ultimate Driving Machine". I'm not resistant to the car changing. I'm just resistant to their fundamental design principles changing. You're right about reserving judgement until I see it for real. But if E60 and E65 has taught me anything...


Wasn't there more size bloat going from E36 to E46 though?


----------



## jeffh325 (Mar 15, 2004)

swchang said:


> Wasn't there more size bloat going from E36 to E46 though?


Yes, E46 is larger than E36 but do you really need anything larger than E46? I certainly don't. E46 is a good size and even it is more space than I'll ever need. Why would I want to pay more and sacrifice the styling of a car for extra cargo you'll never use?

If I wanted a car for its cargo space, I wouldn't be getting a 3-series.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

jeffh325 said:


> Yes, E46 is larger than E36 but do you really need anything larger than E46? I certainly don't. E46 is a good size and even it is more space than I'll ever need. Why would I want to pay more and sacrifice the styling of a car for extra cargo you'll never use?
> 
> If I wanted a car for its cargo space, I wouldn't be getting a 3-series.


It's the natural evolution of cars to get bigger and bigger, as well as more and more expensive. I agree that it'd be nice if they'd all just stay the same size (and price), though.


----------



## SmootheEar (Nov 4, 2003)

IMO there is no real justification to why this design for the tailights belong on this car. The do not reflect any... thing :dunno: . Sure you can say they are stylish, but then again I could put low rider pants on my dog and say that she is stylish too. :thumbup: 

Oh and the tailights look like someone traced a melted frisbie onto the design pallet. :rofl:


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Patrick330i said:


> Well, I wouldn't get the i-drive and I wouldn't get a nav system anyway, but I like having the audio controls on my steering wheel. I think BMW might have a problem selling a car at this price without these controls on the wheel. I know it is minor, but it just seems to be so standard now and that first pic above has that steering wheel looking bland. Granted, that's not really an "enthusiast-oriented" comment that I am making, but I am sure I am not alone. :thumbdwn:


Uh, wheel-mounted controls are almost always an option. This isn't a US-only marketing brochure we're looking at!


----------



## e46shift (Oct 12, 2002)

now this is a driver oriented dash. bmw take notes

vid


----------



## asb2002 (May 29, 2002)

Clearly, Kit was equipped with active steering. How else you you manage a quick u-turn?


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

asb2002 said:


> Clearly, Kit was equipped with active steering. How else you you manage a quick u-turn?


Ahem... KITT. :thumbup:


----------



## BMWer (Jan 10, 2004)

Is that a multi-CD changer in the dash?


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

e46shift said:


> now this is a driver oriented dash. bmw take notes
> 
> vid


check out the oldschool CRT's


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

Great, now I have that damn theme song stuck in my head. :thumbdwn:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

hugh1850 said:


> Great, now I have that damn theme song stuck in my head. :thumbdwn:


how's about some other theme songs... hawaii five-O, airwolf, midnight express! :rofl: :angel:


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

HW said:


> how's about some other theme songs... hawaii five-O, airwolf, midnight express! :rofl: :angel:


 :slap:


----------



## avalys (Oct 14, 2003)

Here's a question about those taillights: what color are the rear turn signal blinkers? Are they red or yellow?

I hate cars with red blinkers - they're too easy to confuse with brake lights. But it certainly seems like they're red in those photos...


----------



## Chendol (Jul 15, 2003)

Anyone have a link to that PDF that works? :dunno:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Chendol said:


> Anyone have a link to that PDF that works? :dunno:


Search Site : http://www.google.com
Keywords : BMW E90 pdf

Press enter

Click on the first link.


----------



## Chendol (Jul 15, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> Search Site : http://www.google.com
> Keywords : BMW E90 pdf
> 
> Press enter
> ...


Thanks Alex.

It doesn't look all that bad IMHO.  I'm just not crazy about the interior though.


----------



## Bimmer4life (Aug 14, 2004)

I'm new to the forum, just wanted to say I found this site few days ago & it's a great site. It's nice to see a cool forum like this with good information & nice posts. 

I know I'm kinda late on this thread but here it what I think. 

The first time I saw these pics from the pdf file, I didn't care for the style, especially the rear taillights. I also am not crazy about the kidney grill but could get use to that. Where I have the most problem is where the driver will spend most of his/her time. It just doesn't scream driver oriented. Where is the slight tilt to the driver with regard to the console? The Non Nav cockpit is the better of the 2. But that steering wheel is a no no. Of course the US version has to come equipped with the steering controls, surely BMW would not go backwards on that & take them away??

I do like the rear A/C controls, that is nice. Driving it will make the decision for me. All in all I have to say, no car in the world so far comes even close to the "driving feel" of my 1999 E46 328i, It is as fun to drive today as it was 5 + years ago when I first took delivery by special order. I love my car!!!


----------

